# Calibre question



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Been using Calibre to convert ePub, Mobi, etc. I have only 2 libraries set up on Calibre. Does anyone know how many books can be loaded into each library or is it infinite? 

After converting to a particular format, I either hook up my Kindle or dump books into iTunes and then I leave the books in Calibre. That gets to be cumbersome when I load more books. (Or maybe I just think it's cumbersome.) 

Anybody know how many books a library can hold, or maybe give some of your organizing secrets

Gin


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think there is any particular limit. I have almost 6,000 items in my Calibre library.

Why do you have two Calibre libraries?

My only organizing secret is that I use the Tags and Series fields extensively.

Mike


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I dunno why I have two. I think because I went through several hundred books and organized, metadata and covers d/l'ed and of course got all the tags in order. Then I went through deleting books I didn't like. I guess I worked so hard on that library that when I d/l'ed more books I wanted them separate. 

Now I realize I don't need two libraries. I guess I thought it was a good way to organize books. Well, I certainly don't have to worry about the library size if you have 6000 books in one library! 

Calibre sure is great!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have around 6,000 items, but many of them are short stories from the Golden Age of mystery and SF.

Mike


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I had two libraries. One I called Universal, which was all of my DRM free books so I could use them on any of my devices and one for DRM'd books for my K3. Works great.


----------

